# Cockatiels in the wild



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a Brazilian site with pictures of wild cockatiels: http://www.portaldascalopsitas.com.br/nanatureza.htm The text is in Portuguese, but if you go to http://babelfish.yahoo.com/ and ask it to translate you'll be able to read it in a language that vaguely resembles English. Some words don't get translated at all, but it's obvious that calopsita = cockatiel and apparently bandos = flock.

Warning: one of the last pictures on the page is a sad photo of a cockatiel that was killed by a hawk. But except for that it's a nice set of pictures.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow. Amazing!

I have never seen a wild flock of cockatiels...
And I have stayed in some pretty remote areas of australia for long periods of time.
I wish it was easy to find a flock of wild cockatiels. That would be the coolest thing ever to see !!!

I do see a lot of rosellas, lorrikeets & galahs and cockatoos though. They are sooo noisey and fun to watch in HUGE flocks.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Do Cockatiels only live in certian areas of Australia? Are they also called Weeros in Australia as well?


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

if seen Cockateils live in dry parts of australia. Near water holes and food source like gum leaves and crops (from farmers).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

So I guess that although Cockatiels are an Australian native bird they are still considered exotic as they aren't seen about much, same with Budgies and Cockatoos?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Technically, exotic means "non-native" so Australia is the only country where cockatiels are NOT exotic. They're one of the few parrot species where there isn't concern about their ongoing survival in the wild, so they aren't rare either. But they're outback birds and apparently not seen much in cities and lusher climates.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh noisey cockatoos are everywhere !

But wild budgies and cockatiels are not so easily to see as tielfan said. They are deffinatly not everywhere .

I haven't seen a wild budgie or a wild cockatiel. 

Cockatoos corellas galahs black cockatoos rosellas lorrikeets are all around where I live & in HUGE flocks! There's a group of cockatoos that have to be easily over 200 that frequent the pine trees in the park accross from my house. And when they come that's the end of any sleep that you planned on catching up on in the mornings. Soooooo noisey. And you go and look under the trees when they take off and theve pulled half the tree appart and chewed up pine cones everywhere!

What's even more funny is there's a park about 10 mins from here with wild cockatoos that "live there" there's a constant food source attracting them so they just stick around. Anyways. There's one escapee pet cockatoo that must have joined the flock because he wolf whistles. Says Hello. What are you doing. Hi. And he dances when he is showing off (bobbing his head up and down and bouncing up and down) Its soooooo cute. But he is a "wild bird" so he keeps his distance and flys off like all the others if you get to close to them. Cute and its great to see that he joined a group and they've shown him how to survive in the wild.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow thats awesome. I notice a lot of them are normal greys..is that more common in the wild?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Wild cockatiels are grey.


Cockatiels pretty mutations were all bred from normal greys by careful selection of desirable traits by years and years and years of carful breeding by breeders resulted in all the pretty mutations we have now.
Wild cockatiels are the original grey cockatiels.

you won't see any other mutation out in the wild.


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

Too funny, I was thinking of this the other day.

I can hardly imagine driving down a road and seeing a flock of birds that very distinctly resembles my babies! Especially wild and unwilling to have their heads scratched


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha that's what I thought when I saw that picture. I just wanted to cuddle them all , feed them all meal worms, and give them scritches. But I doubt they will appreciate any of that being wild birds.
Just can't imagine birds being any differant than my Dude and Pip. Both such sweet cuddly little things.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for that, that's interesting to read. I can't imagine loads of Cockatoos flying loose,:wacko: do they go in peoples garden as well?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah they do if there's food there or a tree they like. No trees in my yard so no cockatoos in my back yard. 
Although a few blocks from my place there's a house that every late afternoon they throw out a few cups of seed each day. That attracks anywhere from 50 - 100 birds each afternoon.
While they are waiting for the seeds you can see them in the trees and they totally rip leaves and branches off while they wait for the food. Squarking and making noise untill the man comes out with seed and as soon as he walks back onto the back verandah they all swoop down to eat it then when its all gone they take off again ...


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats cool  We dont have any wild cockatiels here but we get plenty of too's, rosellas, galahs, crows and maggies mainly! (similar to you dude by the sounds of it!)

I havent seen any cockatiels in the wild but i have seen wild budgies! Such funny little critters. I'd love to take a trip further out west to see if I can see any. I'm in southern NSW about 5hrs inland so i probably would only have to travel a couple of hours tops to hit the edges of the simpson desert!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess it wouldn't be a good idea to leave anything like a phone or a TV remote around in the garden as Cockatoos loves to bite the buttons off those kind of things


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm envious of Australians because of all the wild parrots they get to see. But on the other hand, I have several hummingbird species in my back yard and the Aussies don't!


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks i didn't know that.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Check out the videos on the site. The 2nd one is cool! http://www.portaldascalopsitas.com.br/vdeos.htm


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like that bird has been listening to a lot of sirens!


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

Its odd seeing them in the wild. I don't know why but it is. I guess because they are our little pets we see them a different way and don't expect to see wild ones. Also where I am from there is no birds that are unique in coloring. Just black birds, vultures etc..


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

vewry cute pics, 
i live in canada so we dont see any of those birds,

we get pigeons, crows, sparrows. thats basically the most common three birds in my area of canada. i see the occasional bluejay and humming bird too. id love to be able to see wild cockatiels and toos, and parrots


----------

